# IFMC W2021



## SOFIB (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there,
Bit confused. The site says that you can enter a Musescore export, but the examples of feedback all show tracks properly synchronised. Not sure what they're expecting.
https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/contests/ifmc-w2021-registration/
Anyone know?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 8, 2021)

SOFIB said:


> Hi there,
> Bit confused. The site says that you can enter a Musescore export, but the examples of feedback all show tracks properly synchronised. Not sure what they're expecting.
> https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/contests/ifmc-w2021-registration/
> Anyone know?


We already have a thread started for this competition, see here:




__





New Indie Film Music Contest W2021 Just Announced!


Just received notification of a new (winter 2021) Indie Film Music Contest. See the following linked page for information: https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/ The animated film to be scored is shown on this page as a YouTube video, but without sound effects...




vi-control.net


----------

